# What lb. Braid?



## tbone2374

Do y'all toss in heavy cover...lilly pads, heavy lettuce, and grass?


----------



## Sgrem

Thirty

If deep , stumps, pitching jigs under docks go fifty.


----------



## karstopo

Braid is so small in diameter relative to mono why not use 30-50#? You still can get a ton of it on the reel. Even 50# braid casts great. Braid is easier to deal with tying knots and working out the occasional backlash when it's a little coarser. 

I don't even like 20# for anything because it's so fine. I'm not clear why anything below 20# is even made. Ultralight spinning? I put 20# on a baitcaster once and the drawbacks outweighed whatever casting distance I gained over 30#. Just one man's perspective.


----------



## CopanoRN

Strait up regular PowerPro 30lb. You can choose to mono back feed but I don't. Cast a country mile on either bait cast or spinning. I use same on both and never had any problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio

For a high structure environment 30 or even 50.


----------



## rvrrat14

PowerPro 20 lb.

Just got back from POC and had to thro arties up in the grass for reds. Winched 4 or 5 out with no problem.


----------



## Bearwolf34

Currently Power Pro 30lb onto a 20lb fluorcarbon leader. Much easier to get backlashes undone than the PP 20lb line was.

After yrs and yrs of using Power Pro am thinking to spool up my abu revo inshore with Suffix 832. Something new in the stable.


----------



## just plain bill

i have 832 30lb on all my reels...just seems to be the best overall...may not cast quite as far as nanofil, but way fewer issues with knots, etc... good stuff!


----------



## SKRT SKRT

3 and 4 lb braid has around a 6lb breaking strength. if you are on the flats and do not have to worry about putting heat on a fish to keep it away from structure then I have a couple setups spooled with 4lb braid. casts super far and is fun. If not then 8lb braid all day. has like a 19lb break strength


----------

